# What have I got???



## Strangejugga (Jan 29, 2019)

I don't know old school that well yet but I know enough to know I stumbled on a good deal. Yesterday I bought a set of old school kicker round solar baric 12s in a sealed box and a soundstream reference 705. What can ya tell me about them? I'm about to swap them into my Tiburon and wanna at least be sure it's an improvement over the kicker comp 12s currently installed running off a boss audio 2000w amp. Thanks


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.soundstream.com/manuals/AMP/REFERENCE/ref705s/ref705s.pdf

http://www.audiorama.com.br/kicker/kicker_solobaric_d.pdf

Best bet would be to test the 12's for current specs(don't know if this is the series you have). That amp is probably past due for a service as well.

IMHO, both are solid old school pieces of equipment. I used to run old Ref 405 & 405s. Nice amps but the failure rate was pretty high back then. 

Old Solo Baric's can sound really nice as well.


----------



## Strangejugga (Jan 29, 2019)

Anyone know where I can find someone who works on old school soundstream amps???


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Strangejugga said:


> Anyone know where I can find someone who works on old school soundstream amps???


Check out oldschoolstereo group on facebook. Someone on there is always posting repairs/mods he does on old Soundstream amps for others.

Or if you don't mind shipping it across the pond and the wait time associated with that - there is the amp doctor in the uk: The Amp Doctor - Servicing your amp!


----------

